# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Part time Assistant Preparator, James A. Michener Art Museum, Doylestown, PA

## T. Ashley McGrew

Link to apply:

https://www.philaculture.org/what-we...t-preparator-2

The James A. Michener Art Museum, a private non-profit organization in Doylestown, PA seeks a part-time Assistant Preparator.
The Assistant Preparator will assist the Chief Preparator in the preparation and installation of art objects and other related materials for museum exhibitions. Primary duties and responsibilities involve all physical aspects of the Museums' inventory and loaned objects; physical installation, maintenance, shipping, and storage. 
*Characteristic Duties and Responsibilities:*

Assist Registrar and other curatorial staff in collections inventories and maintenance of galleries and other related spacesAssist in the installation and de-installation of exhibition areasPacking, crating, and uncrating art objects for display, storage, or transit. Must be able to lift 50 poundsPreparation of gallery spaces: assembly of modular wall system, light patching, painting, and cleanupExperience and knowledge of shop tools and machinery for construction of exhibition mounts and displaysPerforms miscellaneous job-related duties as assigned
*Skills and Abilities:*

Ability to stay flexible, organized, and work closely with others to communicate as a small team. This includes a necessary professional demeanor in a museum setting or an occasional lender/client interaction.Knowledge of art handling procedures and practices and the ability to stay organized and safe when facing deadlinesA knowledge of materials with the ability to construct appropriate and safe packages for the shipping and delivery of art objectsMust have a valid drivers license and be able to drive a 16ft box truck for the transport of art objects
*Working Conditions and Physical Effort:*

Moderate physical activity. Requires handling of objects that can weigh up to 50 pounds (or greater mass that requires mechanical assistance). Standing or walking may occur up to 50% of the time or more

----------

